# كيف قراءة جدول الحمل Load Chart الرافع؟



## يا الغالي (13 يناير 2014)

لكل رافعة متحركة mobile crane قدرة محدودة للرفع بناءا على وزن الحمولة و ارتفاع boom وزاويته


رابط تعليمي
http://www.bigge.com/crane-charts/how-to-read-load-charts.html

فيديو تعليمي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suGrcrjCzgk&noredirect=1

نماذج جدول الحمل Load Chart للبعض الروافع http://www.bigge.com/crane-charts/
​









ECOS Electronic Crane Operating System.

​


----------



## يا الغالي (18 يناير 2014)

روابط مساعدة: 
http://cranehunter.org/how-to-read-a-load-chart-final
http://iti.com/pro-rigger-mike-parnell/bid/44001/Mobile-Crane-Load-Charts-6-Things-You-Need-to-Know

http://enginemechanics.tpub.com/14081/css/14081_330.htm

رابط فيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ehAnENFYKY&noredirect=1

متطلبات السلامة للروافع المتحركة 
ASME B30.5 Mobile Crane standards.

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/ibr/002/asme.b30.5.2004.pdf



صور للبعض مخاطر الحمل الزائد على الرافعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يناير 2014)

مشكور أخي العزيز
موضوع هام جداً


----------



## مدكور حمدي حجاز (30 يناير 2014)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (31 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

